# DS Lite game, mind puzzler????



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've seen on the TV ads the DS Lite game where there are 2 adults doing this mind puzzler game, where they have to join all the sheep (?) together using just 3 lines.

Anyone know the name of this game and if it's any good? 

It's just a 'stocking' filler for the Mrs.

Cheers.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

cav595 said:


> I've seen on the TV ads the DS Lite game where there are 2 adults doing this mind puzzler game, where they have to join all the sheep (?) together using just 3 lines.
> 
> Anyone know the name of this game and if it's any good?
> 
> ...


If its the one i'm thinking of they were pigs not sheep and its Professor Layton and the Curious Village


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

that's the jobby !!!

Ta very much, interestingly Amazon £90 !!! FFS talk about a mark up !!

now to find it in stock.

Cheers again. :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

cav595 said:


> that's the jobby !!!
> 
> Ta very much, interestingly Amazon £90 !!! FFS talk about a mark up !!
> 
> ...


Amazon will likely be a marketplace seller at that price.

Incidently it appears to be about the most sought after game for the NDS this Xmas so good luck with finding it in stock. Seems to be about as likely as finding a Wiifit by the looks of it though,.


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

People are buying up any copies they see and then ripping off the desperate / foolish with inflated prices.

My advice - buy an EDGE card (or N4DS etc) and download it, then when it comes back into stock in the new year buy it so you aren't a naughty software pirate.


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Finding this game is like needle in a haystack. You have little to no chance unless you are willing to pay well over the odds for it. I managed to pick up a copy about 4 weeks ago from Tesco now I see they are selling for £50-60 plus on auction sites. Madness. Maybe I will sell mine on


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

*found one*, well a few actually.

It involved thinking outside of the box. Couldn't find any in the UK whatsoever, so....................

got 2 coming from Germany, should be here by the end of the week !!! :thumb:

aha, I hear you ask why 2 ? Well........ I couldn't see how to delete one from the order so I've got 2 coming  Less than £40 each too.

Anyone want a copy ?

Steve

(watch this space for my smugness to be taken away when something goes wrong)


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Try this 
http://nintendodsstockists.co.uk/pr...s?gclid=CImoutmIuZcCFQWIlAodgB5FSQ#ProfessorL


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

yin said:


> If its the one i'm thinking of they were pigs not sheep and its Professor Layton and the Curious Village


Thanks for that - sounds good have just downloaded it


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

NickP said:


> Thanks for that - sounds good have just downloaded it


another r4 user then :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I got a copy for someone who asked me to get it today and I tell them I have it they tell me hubby has gone out to find it. I then get told he has found one and I am thinking WTF I now have a game I paid £30 for any no need for it. I have an R4 too


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah it's typical ain't it !!!  they are back in stock in the UK now so prices should come down again.

My 2 arrived from Germany today too, Mrs saw them in Asda and was gonna buy, oooooo so glad she never!!!


----------

